# Metamucil, fiber choice, or fibercon



## 23765 (Mar 12, 2006)

OK, I've tried metamucil - bloated and gassy.Tried fiberchoice chewables - again, bloated and gassy.I've read on the Fibercon website that it's not supposed to cause gas and bloating. Any suggestions, has anyone tried it. I wanted to get some feedback before I spend the $$, it's tight these days.Also, anyone tried straight psyllium powder in caplet form, if so, how much should I really take of that?Thanks guysStace


----------



## 16701 (Feb 9, 2006)

I tried Citrucel. I have tried it a number of times because it is supposed to be the best one for getting fiber and not gas. And fiber is supposedly so great for IBS. I did not notice any relief and in fact it made my symptoms worse. I have not tried anything else and I won't. Citrucel might work for you though, it just didn't work for me.


----------



## 20010 (Mar 30, 2006)

I have IBS with constipation. I started using Benefiber and it works great.


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

Taking high dose fiber(metamucil/psyllium) enabled me to completely stop worrying about bathrooms."They" say to slowly move up to the high dose, but for me and many others, taking it slowly just meant more frequent bulkier D through out the day. (Benefiber is tempting for D, & for some it works ok, but for most its a laxative)Here's some good advice on dosing for IBS~../supplements/sol_fiber1.aspBut she discourages metamucil...so it was the last type of fiber that I tried. Its the only one that works for me, go figure.Acc to the site above and others, you need to give the fiber at least a week(& deal with the gas pains)to work for D, and for 2 weeks for constipation. Acc to ...com, if it doesn't improve things in this time frame, you should get checked for something other than IBS...I only had to deal with the discomfort abt 2 days, but didn't mind because I had solid stools. I take 15 grams am and 15 grams before dinner.I hope you find a fiber that works for you real soon. But TAKE ENOUGH & GIVE IT TIME!







Talissa


----------



## 23765 (Mar 12, 2006)

Thanks for the advice T, I have been trying to stick with it and give it time, but I am still getting really gassy. That is my problem right now. I really stink - it's pretty bad when you wake up at night from your own stench ;-) Can't keep blaming it on the dog lol, he's even giving me looks.I think I'm going to splurge for the fiber-con and try that one, it's supposed to ferment less.


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi Stacy. I take the Fibercon and I think Healthwise does also. I'm up to 4 pills a day and sometimes 6 pills a day. Plus I eat 4 fiber bars a day while at work(8-10 grams per day). I do get alot of gas but it isn't usually foul smelling. BMs are another story. Need a gas mask for my morning bathroom trip,LOL. I'm not a fiber expert so I don't know if the fiber bars contain the same type of fiber as fibercon but it does help. I have been experimenting and learning the hard way lately (D)with trying to cut down on my meds. Mainly Imodium. Every time I've had D the past 3 weeks was on a day that I skipped my Imodium. But thats just me. Everybody is different. I Hope you find comfort and less gas with the fibercon. Good luck.Let us know if it helps you.See Ya


----------



## h8ibs (Oct 24, 2004)

I recently started taking Metamucil in the capsule form. I've only been taking it for 4 days now (started w/ 2 capsules, just moved to 3 and will be moving up dose from there) so it's a little early to tell, but I can say "so far so good." No bloating, gas, or anything else. I know that on the "help for IBS.com" website, (Heather and company) Heather says that psyllium can cause bloating and gas. Maybe that's true. But she also strongly encourages the "Acacia Tummy Fiber", which happens to be one of her products. I've tried the Acacia Tummy Fiber and that was worse (for me) than any of the other fiber supplements I've tried, which included Fiber Choice, FiberCon, and now Metamucil. Anyone else try Heather's Acacia Tummy Fiber?


----------



## 17190 (Apr 1, 2006)

I tried Metamucil years ago and it made me so much worse that I haven't tried any other "fibers".


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Stacy..LOL about the dog..







Actually, for C my choice is Benefiber..you can't taste it at all. I put it in my morning coffee and make a big surprise the next morning..







The dog would think it was a snake!ROFLOL


----------



## Prudy (Jan 21, 2006)

I take Konsyl.. which is just psyllium alone.. nothing added.. no colors or sugars.. nothing.. It tastes like sawdust.. but works much better then the brand metamucil did for me... I can never understand the need to put dyes into a bulk laxative.. beats me.. Since I am more aware of possible triggers and additives possibly being one.. I make sure I read labels now.. most everything I take is in natural form....Works fine for me..


----------



## 19322 (Mar 30, 2006)

Stacy, I love fibercon. I get the generic CVS kind. I have IBS C and it has helped immensly, I have my life back!! I'm even able to go out to restaurants again. I take 2 pills in the AM, although still playing around with the dose (might go to 1 1/2 instead of 2). It's important to start slowly (i started with 1/2 a pill and added a 1/2 every week). My gas and bloating has also decreased considerably.Make sure to drink PLENTY of water, and remember it's going to take a few weeks before you get stable results.


----------



## 16608 (Mar 30, 2006)

Hi - I've just begun taking Heather's Tummy Fiber which is organic powdered acacia. There's alot of info on Heather's IBS site (do a google search) re: the different kinds of fiber and what helps IBSers. Hers has no flavor or sweetners (watch out for artificial sweetners!). I started yesterday and have already seen increased BM output today, with no cramping or IBS symptom flareup. It's inexpensive - less than $20 for a big cannister, you only use a few teaspoons a day at maximum dose, which you build up to. It's not grainy or gritty, doesn't clump or get thick or slimy like other fiber supplements. Susan


----------



## 23765 (Mar 12, 2006)

Thanks everyone, I've been using the Fibercon for a little over 2 weeks now, great results, but I'm a IBS-A person, so I've been taking 10 a day and a caltrate 600 +D everyday. Only had a few days of set backs, which were my own fault, I thought I'd be brave and eat a piece of pizza with bacon, ham and pepperoni on it. Not wise ;-)Other than the above, a daily multi vitamin and 10 mg of amitryptaline (spelling may be off there) I've been doing REALLY good. I started my companion work with mentally and/or physically challenged people this week and worked 33 hours pretty uneventfully. I have walked over 22 miles this week (one stretched was 7 miles straight) and done a lot of other activities. It really feels great to be back outside, I even got a little bit of a sun burn today


----------

